# Lowrance HDS Gen 2 Question



## chardoncrestliner (Dec 19, 2012)

I bought the Lowrance HDS 5 Gen 2 Unit and entered in the data required and did a split screen showing shallow water on the left and the chart on the right.

When the chart shows up, it's basically the entire northeast area with Ohio, Canada, etc. I want to zoom in, but don't know how.

Don't know if I have to be on the water in able to do this or if I need to install some sort of navionics or lowrance card to get it down to the scale where you can see where you are at, etc.

Any help would be appreciated.


----------



## triton175 (Feb 21, 2006)

When you are in that split screen your control buttons are only controlling the sonar side. If you hold the "pages" button down for a few seconds it switches to having your buttons control the chart side. You will then be able to zoom in on your map or anything else you need to do.
Holding the "pages" button down again will switch back to the sonar side.


----------



## KirtH (Apr 13, 2012)

Do you have any sort mapping chip now? If not you will need a chip something like Navionics to see more detail


----------



## chardoncrestliner (Dec 19, 2012)

Can anyone recommend a card?

I mainly fish Lake Erie and some inland lakes like Mosquito, Pymatuning, etc.

Thanks


----------



## KirtH (Apr 13, 2012)

Follow this link to Navionics this is a web app or map previewer it will give an idea of the mapping of the lakes you like, it is meters but the chip is in feet. http://www.navionics.com/en/webapp

BTW Navionics is coming out with Navionics + where can download the areas you fish so you can get great lakes and inland lakes on the same chip.


----------



## lordofthepunks (Feb 24, 2009)

The navionics platinum east is the one you want... It's as complete and accurate as you can get...


----------



## triton175 (Feb 21, 2006)

If your unit has Insight mapping built in you shouldn't need a chip. I have a Navionics Premium chip from my old unit, but I think the Insight maps are better. If you don't have Insight, you will need a chip.

Did you try what I suggested to be able to control chart on split screen ?


----------



## chardoncrestliner (Dec 19, 2012)

Yes, thank you - pushing the pages button in and holding it switched it over.

I think I do have insight mapping, so I guess I'll just take it out on the lake and see what it does.

Thanks for the help.


----------



## mcgrathfan1 (May 21, 2013)

how do yuou pull more detail into the map on navonics, i have the premium and i look at the river(miss) no contour lines at all, markers and all that no contour lines, i also have no expeirence with this yet.


----------



## RichNavionics (Apr 2, 2012)

What plotter do you have?


----------

